# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Interesting blog post to do with wow and women in the game

## ikt

http://greedygoblin.blogspot.com/201...irl-power.html

Not much more to say, just found it interesting and thought a few people might be interested in reading it who might not normally come across this type of blog post.

----------

